# Flemish



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 18, 2006)

how heavy does a flemish doe get?

because webistes say the get 34 pounds is this true?


----------



## pamnock (Jul 18, 2006)

It would be highly unusual for a Flemish to get that big. Generally 15-20 lbs. is average.

Here's a site on some big bunns: http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/giantrabbit.asp



Pam


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 18, 2006)

I know that Nimue Amy's bun is over 20lbs, and Apollo was aobut that too.

My MeatHead is near 20lbs already.


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 18, 2006)

is there a really good chance a flemish doe will get over 20 pounds?


----------



## flemishr2cool (Jul 18, 2006)

For Show Flemish Giant does have to weigh 14 pounds. HOWEVER there are so many things you need to take into consideration about the weight of a Flemish Giant.

1.) Breeding, did this doe come from a show line? From a nationally recognized breeder? If so then it is in her genetics to be bigger. If she came from a little backyard rabbitry she probably won't get over 15 pounds

2.) Feed - Quality diet means they will grow to be big and strong!

3.) Bone - yep bone, the bigger bone they have the bigger their frame is, so the more muscle they will have. If she is a small petite dainty little doe, she won't be very big. However, if she has big thick legs, and wide shoulders, and a wide backend, she will probably be up to 20 pounds

As far as the 34 pound thing, that is the rabbit on record. They won't get over 28. That is the biggest weight recorded here in the US. 

Now Heres the important part. *Just because flemish Giants can be 20 pounds DOES NOT MEAN THEY SHOULD ALWAYS WEIGH 20 POUNDS*. Repeat that sentance, write it down 100 times, anything you can do so you will remember it. I can't tell you the number of people that I meet that have a Flemish Giant who should only be 15 pounds, as in thats how much they should weigh for their size, anything more than that would make them overweight, and they want to know how they can get their rabbit bigger. Their are many different sizes of Flemish Giants. The difficult part is trying to figure out what your rabbit should weigh. If you have a pedigree, average out the different weights and the average weight is probably what she should weigh. 

If you do not have a pedigree, you can go by what she weighs at about 1-1 1/2 years of age. Flemish Giants can continue to grow until that age, so assuming she isn't already obese because of diet at one year of age that weight is what she should always be at. 

Sorry for the lecture :soapbox and rant. its just very important because Overweight Flemish Giants can have So many health problems, and it would be easy to prevent if so many people didn't try to make their Flemish Bigger than what it already is. I mean really, isn't 14 pounds big enough


----------



## naturestee (Jul 18, 2006)

Great post, Flemishr2cool!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 18, 2006)

Flemishr2cool, do Flemish (and other giant breeds) require a different rabbit pellet than the typical small or medium breed rabbit? Do they need more protein and calcium or no? I'm just curious, I plan to own a Flemish or another giant breed rabbit when I get my next rabbit from a breeder.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 22, 2006)

Here is my Nimue:







This is him next to a normal 4lb rabbit






My sister holding him again 






He topped at 22lbs, but is probably around 20lbs now, he had to go on a diet according to his vet, he wasnt too happy about that!


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Jul 22, 2006)

Oh my goodness. He's huge!! He is sooo cute though. I've never seen a flemish compared in that way. TY for the photos.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 22, 2006)

In spite of the fact he has access to food all the time (calf mana is in his food too) - Tiny has stayed around 15 or 16 pounds. I don't know if it is because he gets more exercise than a caged rabbit (he's free roaming and goes outside a lot) or if it is simply his genetics...

That's ok though - I adore my big guy anyway!

Peg


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 22, 2006)

the only problem I have is possibly hurting your back picking the rabbit up out of the cage.do you have any trouble? My entire life I've always wanted a flemish the gentle giant of the rabbit world.(and like a huge stuffed animal or a dog LOL)


----------



## flemishr2cool (Jul 23, 2006)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> In spite of the fact he has access to food all the time (calf mana is in his food too) - Tiny has stayed around 15 or 16 pounds.


 

Is Tiny a Black Flemish Giant? Black and Blue Flemish Giants do not have as many devoted breeders as the other colors do. So many blacks and blues are smaller boned and therefore smaller rabbits. 15, 16 pounds is certainly and acceptable weight though.


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 23, 2006)

there's a guy that has some sandy flemish,babies or adults.

and there sandy ones.very cute

it's about 2 1/2 hours away I'll have to try to get my mom to take me there.


----------



## flemishr2cool (Jul 23, 2006)

Heres another pic of a Flemish Giant next to a Mini Lop. Fey was 20 something, and Felix was 5 or 6 pounds. And some other size comparisons


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Jul 23, 2006)

LOL flemishr2cool that last photo stumped me for a second, i was like no way!! LOL.

very cute and funny.


----------



## Spring (Jul 23, 2006)

Hmm imagine riding a rabbit. Watch out and hang on for binkies! :shock:

I'd love to get a flemish. if I did, I would make sure I'd get a baby that's been handled well so I get used to handling them as they grow and they become comfortable with h ow I hold ect. I'd be terrified to hold a big 15lb bunny for the first time!


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 23, 2006)

cool!so you do own that rabbitry,I love your site.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 23, 2006)

Yes, Tiny is a black flemish giant.

I really don't mind that he is smaller - I love him just the way he is. At one point I had hoped he'd be a big bunny like others I'd seen - but bless his heart - I just keep thinking that maybe he'll have less of a health risk if he isn't as big.

But I don't try to limit his food or anything like that and he goes outside and eats grass a lot. He's actually pretty active sometimes....which I like.

Peg

*flemishr2cool wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > In spite of the fact he has access to food all the time (calf mana is in his food too) - Tiny has stayed around 15 or 16 pounds.
> ...


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 23, 2006)

so I take it the white and sandy ones are the biggest.


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 24, 2006)

rabbit_whisperer wrote:


> so I take it the white and sandy ones are the biggest.


 
Not neccesarily. Like flemishr2cool said, some colors don't have the devotion that others, like the sandies, have, so _most_ of those ones will be smaller. If a color or breed isn't as popular, you won't have as many people working to improve it. I am going to try and get into steels myself, hopefully I will be able to get breeding stock from one of the top names in Flemish, the Clause's. They raise all of the colors, and have raised Flemish exclusively for many years.
When you decide to get a Flemish, there are a couple of things you have to keep in mind. It is possible to raise a Flemish on a wire floor without problems, *if* you make sure it has a large foot rest where it can sit to get a break from the wire. Also, if you do happen to have a Flemish that is really huge, as in the ones that are over 16 lbs or so, it is better to have it on a wood floor, partly because a wire floor won't always support their weight. 

Flemishr2cool, I love that pic of the hare getting saddled! The first thing I thought was, even if the rabbit didn't binkie, you would still get whiplash just from it hopping! LOL


----------



## flemishr2cool (Jul 24, 2006)

Depends where you are in the country. If you are in a state where there are a lot of Sandy and fawn breeders. sandies and fawnsare the biggest. A state where there are a lot of White/light gray/steel breeders those are the biggest. etc. etc. More devoted breeders, better, bigger, healthier rabbits. 

All of my flemish are on wire floors and I have never had a problem with poor weight gain, sore feet, or bad legs. (all of them are over 16 pounds)If my Flemish Get sore hocks its from travelling to shows. I hate solid wood floors because I think it is a huge breeding ground for bacteria. Its also stains the rabbit's fur and if you have messy rabbits they lay in their feces and urine. You just need a strong gauge wire. 

Steels are a beautiful variety but if you are new to Flemish you will want to start with steels and light grays and whites. Steels are a VERY difficult variety to breed so it helps if you know how to raise good Flemish Giants first before you start tackling the most difficult variety to raise  By working with all three colors you can see how to the color genetics work together to create the right steel coat and color. My friend raises Steels and she breeds steels to whites with steels in their background but not light grays. Some of her best whites come out of a steel breeding. She uses a white out of light gray background then to breed with her light grays. She used to cross light grays and steels but she ended up with some real light colored steels so she's moved back to using blacks and whites with steels instead. Confused yet? lol I had to read that a number of times to make sure I had it right.


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah, I still get confused about the whole genentics thing, I have only been breeding for about three years now. Unless you count my 4-H years, which I don't, LOL. I love the steels though, and hardly anyone in my area raises them. It would be really cool if I could get started in an excellent line of steels and become The Name for steel Flemish in my area... One of those rose tinted dreams of the future, LOL!


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 25, 2006)

Flemish are gentle giants,huge stuffed animals,like a dog kinda,in size that is.LOL


----------



## mariah416 (Oct 25, 2006)

Here is my Fonsie (the dad) and my new babies. I don't have a pic ofLaney (the Mom) on this computer but my hubby can't tell here andFonsie apart. The babies are 5 days in this pic.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh - I LOVE the babies. How old are they?

I wish I could've seen Tiny as a baby - when we got him he was either 8weeks or 12 weeks old - I forget. He was about 6 pounds if I rememberright - now he is about 17 pounds...

Peg


----------



## mariah416 (Oct 26, 2006)

they are almost a week old.


----------



## mambo101 (Oct 26, 2006)

mariah416, you have a private message.


----------



## mariah416 (Nov 11, 2006)

Here are new pics of the babies!3 weeks now


----------



## lulubelle (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi! I was wondering if a flemish giant would besuitable as an indoor pet? I just love their look, and the size iswonderful! But how's their temper, are they sociable animals?


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 22, 2006)

Tiny would say "yes" to this....although he prefers the outdoors some days.

Tiny isn't as sociable as some other flemish we've had on the boardbefore. He was three months old when I got him and he wasn't socializedat all. However, he is very sweet and is mostly litter boxtrained...although he does have some accidents. 

I think a flemish giant would be great for someone who wanted a largerpet like a dog - but without having to walk the dog, etc. I thinkthey're better natured than cats (even when they're notsocialized)...and they can be fun to watch when they decide to binky.

My only regret about having a flemish is that I hear they have shorterlifespans that other rabbits - like 5-7 years. Tiny will be 2 nextmonth and I can't picture my life without him. 

Peg*

lulubelle wrote: *


> Hi! I was wondering if aflemish giant would be suitable as an indoor pet? I just love theirlook, and the size is wonderful! But how's their temper, are theysociable animals?


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 22, 2006)

What adorable pictures of your babies.

I wish Art would let me get a trio of flemish and breed them - or evenjust a buck and doe. But Tiny would probably be jealous and I'd beafraid that some people might want them for something other than pets -especially in this area (near Mexico) where people eat rabbits. (Nottrying to hijack the thread- honest).

There is a family in this area that are fascinated by Tiny and he'sthinking about getting a trio of flemish this spring. I'm seriouslytoying with the idea of trying to convince Art to see if they can pickme up a young doe to be Tiny's companion. I know he likes the lionheaddoes and he tries to have a harem if they get out of the rabbitry (andthen I have to chase them down to catch them). But I think a flemishdoe might be right for him....

We tried having an English lop so that he'd have someone his own sizebut they hated each other from the get go....we had someone whodesperately wanted her so we rehomed her (and they just adore her andshe adores them).

Anyway - I love seeing the babies...please keep updating with pictures!It isn't as good as having one of the babies here...but it sure is nice!

Peg


----------



## mariah416 (Nov 22, 2006)

*lulubelle wrote:*


> Hi! I was wondering if a flemish giant would be suitable asan indoor pet? I just love their look, and the size is wonderful! Buthow's their temper, are they sociable animals?






I think they make wonderful house rabbits. They are easy to littertrain (you just need a big enough one so their butts don't hang overthe edge ) and it's pretty easy to keep them out of places you don'twant them because of their size.I wouls suggest that if you got one asa house rabbit you have it spayed or neutered. They tend to getaggressive and like to mark their territory when they are not fixed.



If you want to see new pics of the babies they are on my site!

http://www.freewebs.com/laymanswayrabbitry/


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 22, 2006)

Will you be at the Ohio state show in May? We're hoping to go (its lionhead Nationals) - in Columbus, OH.

I wish I could talk my sweetie into letting me get a doe for Tiny....oh well...

Peg


----------



## mariah416 (Nov 22, 2006)

hopefully we will,my husband wants to work in the ohio div of wildlife booth so it's just a plus for me!


----------



## flemish_breederrz (Dec 31, 2006)

I think flemish make great indoor pets. They'resuch sweethearts. They're really just big babies and they're a blast tohave in the house. My dad makes the joke that it's like having a smallhorse in the house because you hear them thumping all over the place.


----------

